# Jack3D / No - Xplode/ SuperPump



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

*Which one*​
No - Xplode 1722.67%Jack3D 4864.00%SuperPump1013.33%


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi guys, going to get back into lifting real soon.

Iv taken No - Xplode before and i couldnt beleive what it done to me, really felt it hard.

My workouts were full of energy and i was like a monster in the gym.

Just going to order my true whey (MyProtein), but i dont know if i should try stacking with Jack3D as iv never tried before or SuperPump...... or shall i stick with NX?

what are your thoughts and experiences...

Thanks! :bounce:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Superpump - made me sh!t....a lot. Has another name - superdump. I should have trusted the sources lol.

Jack3d - Loved it.

NOX - meh, was ok, just got tired of the taste after a while.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Only ever used Jack3d and it's like legalized speed at 3 scoops, love the stuff


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Try 1.M.R omg u, can't belive that stuff is legal..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

tried the phd one thought it was crap only tried no xplode once but made me feel strange lol so i bought a tub of jack3d and i love it, i feel more focused than pumped plus its only a score so wont break the bank either.

jack3d :thumbup1:

dan


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

If it worked great before why change?

If it ain't broke don't fix it


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

UKStrength said:


> If it worked great before why change?
> 
> If it ain't broke don't fix it


Yeh thats what i was thinking but i herd Jack is mad!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Anadraulic state GT, is a very underrated pre wo supp IMO. Tried recently and is awesome, absolutely awesome.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I've got boditronics red mist but the crash afterwards is horrid


----------



## Kaleem (Apr 25, 2010)

Tried them all, Would rate them in this order:-

1 - Jack3d

2 - No-xplode

3 - Superpump


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone else think there damaging you in some way, i was gurning around the gym everytime i had a ultra life xtreme nox pump. And off my face tbh, but I started thinking is this really healthy for me? And stopped taking it. I mean its like taking something that isn't great for you 150 times a year if you went every session 3 times a week.

Anyone else think about this?


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Just got a 160g tub of SuperPump MAX to try, will report back next week on the effects.

SuperPump250 is really 'superdump', didn't agree with my ass at all, the same with NO explode but Jack3d is really good, good pump and energy and not too bad of a crash after and my ass was fine  definately worth ago.


----------



## paulds (Mar 2, 2010)

I still love Stacker 1. Take 3 each morning before I train and rate it.

Does anyone remember heatseeker? Is that still about?


----------



## Peter VI (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Mate, tried them all. Jack3D is pretty good (4 scoops work for me). Just got 1 M.R. appears to work much better for me then Jack3D


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

SP250 and No-Xplode makes me sh#t through the eye of a needle, tho the pumps are great ha

jack3D gives a fair pump, but excellent stim delivery. So jack3D for me out of those.

Warrior Rage is worth looking into too http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-rage---battle-ready-pre-workout---600g-4769-p.asp


----------



## AB1989 (Oct 24, 2010)

Tried jack3d for first time the other night, found it really good during workout but after rough and had the shakes! While ago got sample of 'ragnarok' def worth a try!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Not tried jack3d but I want to.

Superpump I've tried once but I want to avoid as got stomach problems already so not wanting to aggravate sh1t.

No-xplode not used in a long time! but when I did thought it was ok nothing amazing.

Anadraulic state rocks though, love that stuff. Not really a pump product but for energy purposes.


----------



## jack09 (Jun 3, 2009)

I also use Jack3d. Very impressed. I think i need to lay off it now though as Im on my 3rd tub and havnt had a break from it. Also i take 3 scoops every day. Its not so much the pump i get with jack3d its more to do with the stamina it gives me. I can do a hardcore session and still feel like i havnt done enough. This is annoying because when i go home i am very restless and just dont know what to do with myself.


----------



## miggs (Jan 8, 2011)

Peter VI said:


> Hi Mate, tried them all. Jack3D is pretty good (4 scoops work for me). Just got 1 M.R. appears to work much better for me then Jack3D


Mate u watch they will probably ban 1.M.R that stuff is mental..


----------



## EchoSupplements (Jul 19, 2010)

Tried them all I'd say jack3d is most noticeable (lots of energy, no effect on pump) followed by no-xplode. SPump made me feel ill, although it is VERY popular


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

superpump for me all the way, hate jack3d makes me angry and lazy lol and no pump at all


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv used all 3 in the past, superpump i thought gave me the shakes too much like when you have too much caffine and i felt weak not strong. jacked was alright tasted nicest but I liked no-xplode the best was cheapest last time i bought some and always gave me good results without making me feel crap.


----------



## outlaw (May 4, 2009)

jack3d for me loving the stuff ,great pump


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

jack09 said:


> I also use Jack3d. Very impressed. I think i need to lay off it now though as Im on my 3rd tub and havnt had a break from it. Also i take 3 scoops every day. Its not so much the pump i get with jack3d its more to do with the stamina it gives me. I can do a hardcore session and still feel like i havnt done enough. This is annoying because when i go home i am very restless and just dont know what to do with myself.


3 scoops every day of Jack3d? Do you workout out 7 days a week?


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

I've only tried Superpump 250 and Superpump Max. I normally take 2 scoops about 45 minutes before workout and I get awesome pumps from both of these products and the energy is good. I notice that people talk about the "superdump" effect, I don't really think I got that, I think it can take a few days for your body to get used to the ingredients and all in all I didn't have any problems.

I normally go to the gym at 6pm so take a couple of scoops at 515pm, and at 2am in the morning I'm still wide awake. I think I'll go down to one and a half scoops.

I liked Superpump 250 and Superpump Max is good too.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Dazarooni

do you is worth paying then extra cash for Max or superpump 250 good enough?


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack3d IMO is best. Tried all 3 and felt best pump and energy from it. Also tried 1 MR people on here were raving about and think it's got fck all on jack3d


----------



## Jazzaman (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting to note that so many of these NO2 products have somewhat of a laxative effect on a lot of us  They should add to their slogans "You'll lose a pound in one work out", and not mention where it comes from 

I tried USN's Anabolic Nitro yesterday and today (mainly because my local GNC was sold out of Black Powder) and after two days, taken at exactly the same time, have decided it's crap. Very weak compared to other's I've tried. Although it definitely gave me a cardio boost on my walk home, considering my stomach started turning and I was walking double time to get to the ****ter 

Jay


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> SP250 and No-Xplode makes me sh#t through the eye of a needle, tho the pumps are great ha
> 
> jack3D gives a fair pump, but excellent stim delivery. So jack3D for me out of those.
> 
> Warrior Rage is worth looking into too http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/warrior-rage---battle-ready-pre-workout---600g-4769-p.asp


You always say Warrior Rage...now I'm curious mate...how would you rate it, pump, gains, focus etc...compared to Jack3d, I may get some next month...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I would say jack3d mate, never been more impressed with a pre-workout than I have been with Jack3d...great product from USPlabs!!


----------



## Dazarooni (Aug 30, 2010)

akalatengo said:


> Dazarooni
> 
> do you is worth paying then extra cash for Max or superpump 250 good enough?


Hi akalatengo, the funny thing is, there's a supplement shop a 5 min walk from where I live that sells Superpump 250 for £35 and Superpump Max for £33.

However Superpump Max is more expensive than Superpump 250 when you look at the various online supplement shops.

I find that the energy with Max is "cleaner" if you know what I mean? I liked Superpump 250 and so far prefer Max but there's not that much difference between them. Max seems to be a bit less stimulant based which is a good thing IMO.

I notice that some websites (and on ebay) offer a free sample of Max when you buy a tub of Superpump 250. I reckon you should give Max a go and from what I can see you can get it for a decent price on Ebay.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I tried all 3, they'r all good but JACK3D clearly tops the bench and it's cheaper than NOX, not sure about superpump prices now. I'm going to use Anadraulic State GT although going to buy a tub of JACK3D also


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Try allmax razor8. Very strong. Much more than jacked.


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

BlitzAcez said:


> Anyone else think there damaging you in some way, i was gurning around the gym everytime i had a ultra life xtreme nox pump. And off my face tbh, but I started thinking is this really healthy for me? And stopped taking it. I mean its like taking something that isn't great for you 150 times a year if you went every session 3 times a week.
> 
> Anyone else think about this?


Sounds like a strong reaction to methylxantines, tolerance is built extremely quickly though.

One could make that argument for many things dietary-related (alcohol, recreational drugs, tobacco, saturated fat, sugar, artificial sweeteners etc), the main advice i give clients is to self-moderate and let yourself be the best judge of your own body's needs based on your medical and training history alongside your general practitioner.

(e.g. If you or your family have a history of cardiovascular complications, might be wise to lay off the stimulants).


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

IronMaiden said:


> Yeh thats what i was thinking but i herd Jack is mad!!


Check out Flashover by Omega sports if you want an alternative to Jack3D with a better ingredient profile.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

what is 1 m.r?


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

Sean91 said:


> what is 1 m.r?


Pre-workout by BPI sports. Very strong, although HemoRage concentrate by Nutrex and Razor 8 by AllMax sports are reported to be stronger.


----------



## IronMaiden (Mar 31, 2010)

So iv been using this jack3D for a while now.

Let me be honest and it hasnt done enough for me.

I did have a buzz on one occasion when it really worked and that was when i done a weights session in the day and played a full 90 minute league match in the evening. I felt fine and ran miles and miles im pretty sure even after that hard weights i done a few hours before.

BUT since then iv had alot of days where i felt absolutley nothing, my training session wasnt better, i didnt have more energy i didnt feel much buzz. realy dissapointed to be honest. I can say that the effect of No-Xplode did last alot longer and felt more powerful for me. I guess its the body that gets used to it.

Monster is also in my opinion more effective or just a double espresso.

I dont count on these things but i looked for something to give a bit more edge.

cheers


----------



## RickMiller (Aug 21, 2009)

IronMaiden said:


> So iv been using this jack3D for a while now.
> 
> Let me be honest and it hasnt done enough for me.
> 
> ...


Shame about your Jack3D experiences, perhaps give one of the other suggested fat burners a try? Or a non-stimulant based compound.


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Tried all three, personally for me, JACK3D wins hands down in all criteria for me!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Hemorage is reportedly stronger than 1MR by forum users or on a blog spot? Just wondering because them blog spots are full of dummy accounts who hype their own company up lol.


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

jack3d works for me i have no comedown either gonna got some superpump 250 on the way so ill be able to compare. also another formula i have been looking at is iforce maximise v2 looks like a good formula i will try that after superpump


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Looking forward to trying 1MR as tried all the other products mentioned here can't wait


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

OJay said:


> Looking forward to trying 1MR as tried all the other products mentioned here can't wait


I tried it last month mate and didn't think it was a patch on jack3d


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I need to get some Jack3D ASAP !!!


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Put an order for j3D in at cheap-supplements but been told it's on back order 

Have no-xplode. Still enjoying that o have to say but keen to try others


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Have you tried anywhere else? As far as I'm aware bodybuilding warehouse still have it in stock mate


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks man I'll give em a go


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

got a free serving of iforce maximise v2 with a order im gonna try it tommorrow ill let you know how it compares to jack3d


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

tried iforce maximise yesterday the pump was amazing (much better than jack3d) i have to say but not quite the same focus as jack3d but still very good. one side effect is it make you look like you have drunk cherryade all day but it did taste good.


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

I've bought all of the ingredients in their seperate forms from myProtein, and although expensive initially, it's much better value for money.

Arginine Ethyl Ester HCL £17.99

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/arginine_ethyl_ester_hcl

Creatine Monohydrate £4.59

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/creatine_monohydrate

Beta Alanine £11.69

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/beta_alanine

Stimulants (that are found in Jack3D) £14.99

http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

£49.26 this way but you're getting 250g of each product - whereas a tub of Jack3D will set you back £23.99 for 250g, is underdosed and only gives you 45 servings.

Also here's an article I found comparing 1MR, Jack3d and Anadraulic State GT.

http://EzineArticles.com/5028581


----------



## helicopter (Jun 21, 2007)

i have tried a few of these recently an for workout intensity jack3d is definitely the best

for a pump superpump 250 wins hands down

i force v2 was a good all rounder

no explode was good for a few weeks helped with my lifts but no real pump

and met rx amped was pretty poor

from now on i will probably mix jack3d an superpump 250 to get the ultimate preworkout


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

Im ganna have to up it to three scoops of jack3d tomorrow...I'm just to feeling anything?!


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

My personal views of all of them

1) no xplode -- very good and controlled rush, train of thought isnt affected and you can eat afterwards

2) superpump -- average rush not amazing but like no xplode very controlled feeling

3) jack3d ( sigh ) -- very strong rush , uncontrolable train of thought , cold sweats , no appetite , shrunk schlong

My experience obviously but I thought jack3d was ruthless


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

I have tried the Levron Formula very similar than sp250


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Superpump I found blows me up like a balloon, doesn't give me a huge rush of energy of focus though, but I enjoyed using this one the most. If your after something to give you more of a rush and send you into overdrive then id say Jack3d, I used a serving of this at 6 in the morning and I was pretty much hyper all day.


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

where do you guys buy your jacked from ?


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

airkyd said:


> where do you guys buy your jacked from ?


Www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk


----------



## airkyd (Jun 9, 2011)

im never to the whole supplement thing, iv been take no explode + "hardcore precious engineered series" creatine from H&B, advised to me by the guy in the store. what other supplements/ supplement products do you usual see people stack Jack3d with ?


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

miggs said:


> Try 1.M.R omg u, can't belive that stuff is legal..


Lol ...agree!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Superpump is good and it does give you a good pump but that's it, there's no energy or focus with this product but I like it all the same......Jack3d on the other hand is the complete opposite, there's no pump but you feel like your high for hours after using it lol, not really for me!


----------



## Ste Clark (Jun 25, 2011)

Allmax Razor 8 Blast powder, strongest stuff iv ever touched, reminds me of the old ultimate orange, by far the best pre workout iv used


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

lee85 said:


> You always say Warrior Rage...now I'm curious mate...how would you rate it, pump, gains, focus etc...compared to Jack3d, I may get some next month...


Clubber posted a review here if that helps?

Warrior Rage Review

Personally I'd say 2 scoops of Warrior Rage (20g's) is like Jack3d for energy and focus, but you get a much better pump due to the cit malate and creatine gluconate. It's also better value per "real life" (i.e. how many scoops we all tend to use) serving - Rage is 600g's per tub vs. Jack3d's 240g from memory.


----------



## aaronrugby (May 14, 2011)

love no-xplode for pre rugby match and gym but i have got used to it, just ordered jack3d as everyone has rated it so highly


----------



## noso28 (Jun 23, 2011)

so what is the different between Jack3D and l arginine !! both have same drug so why peoples buy Jack3D and you can get l arginine for cheap price ??


----------



## Burgess (May 15, 2009)

don't know if youve ever looked on musclehack mate but he used no xplode and loved it but he got an article on how to make a cheap version of it that he uses himself, if your gnna use it alot maybe you should look into at as i know that his version of it is cheap and does last a long time:whistling:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

PHHead said:


> Superpump is good and it does give you a good pump but that's it, there's no energy or focus with this product but I like it all the same......Jack3d on the other hand is the complete opposite, there's no pump but you feel like your high for hours after using it lol, not really for me!


I'm never touching Jack3d again.

Taken it 3 times. Afterwards, I've felt depressed and on the last 2 occasions it's kept me awake until the early hours!!!

Not worth it.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

I haven't tried any...

I take creatine 30 mins before my workout. Say I were to buy jack3d, would I drink the creatine and then drink jack3d (one after another) ?


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

miggs said:


> Try 1.M.R omg u, can't belive that stuff is legal..


It really is good stuff to train on but did you find you had any mental comedown as it were? Got quite depressed on that stuff..


----------



## kev-williams (Jul 12, 2011)

after reading this i feel i may of made a crucial error in my more recent purchase of super pump. tried NOX and loved it, got this and prefer the taste but now im buying 1.M.R


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

A little tip for anyone as stupid as me... Don't take a full stick pack of N.O Xplode NT after just dropping 160mcg Clen! They don't mix to well and I really thought I was going to have a heart attack in the gym today!


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

big ste said:


> A little tip for anyone as stupid as me... Don't take a full stick pack of N.O Xplode NT after just dropping 160mcg Clen! They don't mix to well and I really thought I was going to have a heart attack in the gym today!


I feel your pain, used clen a while back and took clen + pre workout early morning before my workout - had to go home and pop someting to put me to sleep was not good.

: With regards to which pre workout, still enjoying Jack3d at the minute, find it more effdective personally than the other 2


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Still a disaster for me, nothing works I must be totally stim intollerant which is weird.

Tried 1.m.r., no xplode, superpump 250, jack3d, razor8 etc etc and still nothing.

I even took 4 scoops of jack3d and fk all. Alough on monday I took 2 scoops jack3d and 2 of asgt and think I might have a break through.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Still a disaster for me, nothing works I must be totally stim intollerant which is weird.

Tried 1.m.r., no xplode, superpump 250, jack3d, razor8 etc etc and still nothing.

I even took 4 scoops of jack3d and fk all. Alough on monday I took 2 scoops jack3d and 2 of asgt and think I might have a break through.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Chaparral Labs Preform, £24.99 from BBW FTW!


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

GreedyBen said:


> Chaparral Labs Preform, £24.99 from BBW FTW!


Sour apple flavour smashes it


----------

